# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Orhun Yazıtları, Göktürk Yazıtları ya da Köktürk Yazıtları, Türklerin bilinen ilk alf

## anau

Orhun Yazıtları


Sayfayı izle

Türk tarihi

Bozkır Devletleri

Memlûkler / Türkmenler

Moğolların mirasçıları

Anadolu / Rumeli

Türk cumhuriyetleri



Orhun Yazıtları, Göktürk Yazıtları ya da Köktürk Yazıtları, Türklerin bilinen ilk alfabesi olanOrhun alfabesi ile Göktürkler tarafından yazılmış yapıtlardır. Bilge Kağan ve Kül Tiginyazıtlarını Yolluğ Tigin yazmıştır. Yolluğ Tigin aynı zamanda Bilge Kağan'ın yeğenidir. Yazıtlarda bu abidelerin sonsuzluğa kadar kalması temennisi ile "Bengü Taşlar" denmiştir.
Yazıtlar, 1889 yılında Moğolistan’da Orhun Vadisi'nde bulunmuşlardır.[1] Bu yazıtlar II. Göktürk Kağanlığı'na aittir. Yazılış tarihleri MS. 8. yüzyılın başlarına dayanmaktadır. Yazıtlardan Kül Tigin Yazıtı 732 yılında, Bilge Kağan Yazıtı 735 yılında yazılmışlardır.[1]
1893 yılında[1] Danimarkalı dilbilimci Vilhelm Thomsen tarafından, Rus Türkolog Vasili Radlof’un da yardımıyla çözülmüş ve aynı yılın 15 Aralık günü Danimarka Kraliyet Bilimler Akademisi'nde bilim dünyasına açıklanmıştır.


Konu başlıkları


Bulunması ve üzerinde yapılan incelemelerYazıtlar
Kül Tigin yazıtıBilge Kağan yazıtıTonyukuk yazıtıYazıtların yazıcısıEski Türk runik yazısı
Yazıtlarda uygulanan yazım kurallarıYazıtlardan örneklerYankılarAyrıca bakınızKaynakçaDış bağlantılar




Bulunması ve üzerinde yapılan incelemelerDüzenle

Orhun harfleriyle yazılan yazıtlardan 13. yüzyıl Moğol tarihçisi Alaaddin Ata Melik Cüveynî, Tarih-i Cihan-güşa adlı yapıtında söz etmişti. Çin kaynakları da yazıtların dikilişini bildirmekteydi. Yine de bu durum 18. ve 19. yüzyıllara kadar bilim dünyasının bilinmeyeni olarak kalmalarına engel olamadı. İlk olarak Rus çarı I. Petro'nun emriyle Sibirya'nın bitki örtüsünü incelemek için görevlendirilen bitki bilimci Daniel Gottlieb Messerschmidt ve kendisine rehber olarak verilen İsveçli tutsak subay Johan von Strahlenberg, 1721 yılında Güney Sibirya'da, Yenisey Irmağı'nın yukarı mecrasında bu yazı ile yazılmış ve Kırgızlara ait oldukları düşünülen mezar taşlarını içeren Yenisey Yazıtları'ndan bir tanesini keşfetti. Bir yıl sonra tutsaklığı son bulan Strahlenberg, İsveç'e dönüşünde bu inceleme ile ilgili izlenimlerini kitap hâline getirip 1730 yılında Stockholm'de yayınladı. Böylece Orhun Yazıtları bilim dünyasının dikkatini çekmiş oldu.
Bu gelişmeye rağmen Sibirya'ya araştırma amacı ile ilk bilimsel heyetler ancak 19. yüzyılın sonlarına doğru gönderilebilmiştir. Bu ilk heyetler 1887 ile 1888'de Finlandiya'dan Sibirya'ya gönderilen Fin araştırma heyetleri idi. Fin heyetlerinin bu bilimsel gezileri sonucu Yenisey mezar yazıtlarının kopyaları ilk kez olarak yayımlanmıştır.[2] Aynı yıl Rus arkeologlarından Nikolay Mihailoviç Yadrintsev Moğolistan'da, Orhun Irmağı kıyılarında aynı yazı ile yazılmış çok daha büyük iki yazıt buldu. Yadrintsev'in Orhun Yazıtları adı verilen bu iki büyük yazıt ile ilgili eseri 1890 yılında yayımlandı.[3] Moğolistan'daki bu yeni keşif üzerine Axel Olai Heikel başkanlığında bir Fin araştırma heyeti Orhun Irmağı kıyılarına gitti. Fin heyetinin yaptığı bu bilimsel gezi sonunda Orhun Yazıtları'nın mükemmel kopyaları yayımlandı.[4]
Orhun Yazıtları aynı yıl Rusya'da da yayımlandı. Bu ikinci yayın Vasili Radlof'un başkanlığında yapılan Rus bilim heyetinin gezisi sonucu ortaya çıkmıştı.[5]
Orhun Yazıtları'nın Finlandiya'da yayımlanan atlası bu taşlardan birinin üzerinde bulunan Çince yazıtın okunabilen kısımlarının bir çevirisini de içeriyordu. Bu kısa Çince metin hiç şüphesiz bilinmeyen bir yazı ve dille yazılmış olan asıl metnin çeviri olamazdı; fakat bu Çince metin bu iki yazıttan birinin 732 yılında ölen bir Türk prensinin anısına dikilmiş olduğunu haber veriyordu. Böylece, bu yazıtların kimlere ait olduğu ve hangi dilde yazıldığı sorusunu cevaplamış oluyordu. Bu iki yazıt Türklerin atalarında kalma idi; bunlarda kullanılan dil de eski bir Türk lehçesinden başka bir şey olamazdı.
Bu husus, ünlü Danimarkalı dilbilimci Vilhelm Thomsen'in 15 Aralık 1893'te Kopenhag Bilimler Akademisi'nin bir toplantısında Orhun ve Yenisey yazıtlarında kullanılan "runik" yazıyı çözümlediğini[1] bilim dünyasına duyurduğu zaman hiçbir şüpheye yer bırakmayacak bir şekilde aydınlanmıştı. Thomsen'in eski Türk "runik" yazısının çözümü ile ilgili raporu çok geçmedenDanimarka Bilim ve Edebiyat Akademisi bülteninde yayımlandı.[6]
Thomsen'in eski Türk "runik" yazısını çözümü bilim dünyasında, özellikle Türkologlar arasında büyük bir heyecan yaratmıştı. Vasili Radlof, daha 1894 Mart'ında Orhun Yazıtları üzerine hazırlayacağı eserinin ilk kısmı olan _Erste Lieferung'u yayımladı.[7]Bu eserin ikinci kısmı aynı yılın Mayıs ayında, üçüncü kısmı da 1895'te yayımlanmıştır. Orhun ve Yenisey yazıtlarının bu yayını acele ile hazırlanmış bir eser olduğundan okuma ve açıklama yanlışları ile doludur._
_Orhun alfabesini çözen Danimarkalı dilbilimciVilhelm Thomsen.
_

_Radlof gibi aceleci davranmayan Thomsen ise iki büyük yazıtını yayınını 1896'da gerçekleştirmiştir.[8]Birinci kısımda eski Türk "runik" yazısı ile yazının sistemi "runik" harfli örneklerle ayrıntılı şekilde incelenmektedir.[9] Bu kısımda ayrıca eski Türk yazısının kökeni sorunu da ele alınmıştır.[10] Eserin ikinci kısmı eski Türk tarihi ile ilgili bir inceleme yazısı ile başlamakta[11], bundan sonra da iki yazıtın yazı çevrimli metinleri ve Fransızca çevirileri verilmektedir.[12] Metin ve çevirileri, açıklama ve yazıtlarda geçen kelimelerin alfabetik dizini izler.[13] Thomsen'in yayını ayrıca Kül Tigin yazıtındaki Çinçe yazıtın Edward Harper Parker tarafından yapılmış İngilizce bir çevirisini de[14] içermektedir.[15]Thomsen'in bu başarılı yayını kendisinden sonra Orhun Yazıtları üzerine çalışan bilginler tarafından da örnek alınmıştır._
_Radlof, 1897'de yazıtları incelediği eserinin ikinci basımını yayımlamıştır[16] Kül Tigin yazıtının Rusça bir yayını da 1899'da Platon Mihayloviç Melioranski tarafından yapılmıştır.[17] Aynı yıl, Radlof yazıtların yeni basımının ikinci cildini yayımlamıştır.[18] Radlof'un bu eseri F. Klementz tarafından Bain-Tsokto mevkiinde bulunan Tonyukuk yazıtının "runik" harfli metni ile yazı çevrimi ve Almanca çevirisini içerir.[19] Bunları açıklamalar[20] ve sözlük bölümleri izler.[21] Bu eserin devamına ayrıca çok önemli iki inceleme yazısı da eklenmiştir. Bunlar Friedrich Hirth'in[22] ve Wilhelm Barthold'un[23]deneyimlerinde oluşan incelemeleridir._
_Türkiye'de Orhun Yazıtları ile ilgili ilk kitap 1924 yılında Türkolog Necib Asım tarafından Osmanlı Türkçesi ile yazılmış veOrhun Abideleri adıyla yayımlanmıştır.[24] Necib Asım bu kitabını Radlof ile Thomsen'in eserlerinden yararlanarak hazırlamıştır. Harf devriminden önce Osmanlı alfabesi ile yayımlanmış olan bu eserin bugün ise ancak tarihî değeri vardır.[25]_
_Orhun Yazıtları ile ilgili bir kitap Türkiye'de ikinci kez Hüseyin Namık Orkun tarafından yayımlanmıştır.[26] Dört cilt olarak yayımlanan bu eserin birinci cildi Kül Tigin ve Bilge Kağan yazıtlarına ayrılmıştır. Orkun, Thomsen'in yayınını örnek almış, onun daha sonradan yaptığı düzeltmeler ve Kâşgarlı Mahmud'un sözlüğünden yararlanmıştır. Orkun, Thomsen'in bazı okuyuşlarını düzeltmek istemiş ise de bu pek başarılı olamamış, Thomsen'in doğru okuduğu bazı kelimeleri de düzeltmek isterken yeni yanlışlar yapmıştır.[25]_
_Orhun yazısının okunuşu yarışına dahil olan, Türkolojiye büyük katkılar sunan ünlü bilim adamıVasili Radlof.
_

_Orhun Yazıtları üzerinde Annemarie von Gabain de incelemelerde bulunmuş, 1941'de yayımlanan ünlü eski Türkçe gramerinin antoloji kısmında Kül Tigin yazıtının metnini yayımlamıştır.[27] Gabain, Kül Tigin yazıtının metnini hazırlarken Thomsen'in 1896'da yayımlanan ilk eserini esas almakla birlikte onun daha sonra yapmış olduğu düzeltmeleri de[28] göz önünde bulundurmuştur._
_Orhun Yazıtları Gabain'den sonra Rus Türkolog Sergey Yefimoviç Malov tarafından yayımlanmıştır. Malov, 1951'de yayımlanan eserinde Kül Tigin ve Tonyukuk yazıtlarının "runik" harfli orijinal metinleri ile Kiril harfli yazı çevrimlerini ve Rusça çevirileri vermiştir.[29] Malov, 1959 yılında yayımlanan ikinci eserinde de Küli Çor ve Ongin yazıtları ile birlikte Bilge Kağan yazıtının Kül Tigin yazıtı ile ortak olmayan kısımlarının "runik" harfli metnini, yazı çevrimini ve Rusça çevirisini vermiştir. Malov, Orhun Yazıtları'nın yayınında Thomsen'in ve Radlof'un yayınlarından yararlanmış ve bazı düzeltmeler yapmıştır._
_Kül Tigin ve Bilge Kağan yazıtlarının ilk yayınlarından sonra yazıtların türlü yerlerinde farklı okunan ve anlaşılan veya anlaşılmayıp bırakılan kelime ve ibareler üzerine türlü araştırmacılar tarafından incelemeler yayımlanmıştır. Orhun Yazıtları'nın dili üzerine bir gramer denemesi daha Radlof tarafından yapılmıştı.[30] Thomsen'in yayını da gramerle ilgili notlarla[31] gramer ve kelime dizinleri içermektedir.[32] Ancak Kül Tigin ve Bilge Kağan yazıtlarının ilk grameri yine Radlof tarafından hazırlanmıştır.[33]_
_Orhun Yazıtları'nın belirli bazı kısımları ile ilgili düzeltme denemeleri de Wilhelm Bang tarafından yapılmıştır.[34][35][36][37][38][39]_
_20. yüzyıl başında Karl Foy, Orhun Türkçesi'nde kelimenin kök hecesindeki ä,e ve ı ünlüleri ve bunların ayırımı ile ilgili önemli bir araştırma yayımlamıştır.[40] 1913'te Thomsen, Yenisey Yazıtları'nda geçen ve ses değeri daha önce bilinmeyen bir "runik" harf (kapali ė ünlüsünü gösteren işaret) üzerine olan makalesini yayımladı.[41] Thomsen'in bu makalesini yazıtların türlü yerlerinde düzeltmeler yaptığı eseri izledi.[42]_
_1932'de Martti Räsänen Türkçede ünlü uyumunun tarihsel gelişimi ile ilgili bir makale yayımlamıştır.[43] Räsänen bu makalesinde Orhun Türçesi'nde 3. kişi iyelik ekinin sadece -i/-si olduğu görüşünü destekleyen kanıtlar göstermiştir. Ancak bu görüş yeni değildi ve otuz yıl önce Radlof tarafından ileri dürülmüştü. Radlof, 3. kişi iyelik ekinden sonra gelen belirli nesne ekinin yazıtlarda daima N2 (ince n) harfi ile yazılmış olduğuna bakarak bu görüşü savunmuştu.[44]_
_1936'da Türk dilinin gramer yapısı üzerine son derece önemli bir araştırma, Kaare Grønbech'in doktora tezi yayımlandı.[45] Bu eserde Orhun Türkçesi ile ilgili pek çok sorun tartışılmış ve açıklığa kavuşturulmuştur.[25]_
_1939'da Macar Türkolog Julius Nèmeth, Türk dilinde kapalı e (ė) sorunu üzerine önemli bir araştırma yayımladı.[46] İki yıl sonra Eski Türkçenin ilk grameri Annamarie von Gabain tarafından yayımlandı.[27]_
_1941'de Hüseyin Namık Orkun, Orhun ve Yenisey yazıtlarının sözlüğünü yayımlamıştır.[26] Aynı yıl Nèmeth, Orhun Yazıtları'nda geçen ve pek iyi anlaşılmayan iki cümleyi açıklayan bir makale yayımlamıştır.[47]_
_1947'de Martti Räsänen, Bilge Kağan yazıtının batı yüzündeki son parçayı yeniden incelemiş ve yorumlamıştır.[48] İki yıl sonra, Orhun Türkçesi'nin kısa fakat ilginç bir fonolojisini Ahmet Cevat Emre yayımlamıştır.[49]_
_1950'de Gabain Eski Türkçedeki bazı yer zarfları ile ilgili bir araştırma yayımlamıştır.[50] Bundan iki yıl sonra, Eski Türkçede ünlü uyumu sorununu ele alan iki araştırma daha Gabain ve Alessio Bombaci tarafından yayımlandı.[51][52]_
_Gabain, 1955'te Eski Türkçede tarihlendirme sistemi üzerine bir araştırma yayımladı.[53] Ertesi yıl Ahmet Temir'in Eski Türkçedeki bağlama edatları ile ilgili bir makalesi yayımlandı.[54] 1957'de Osman Nedim Tuna, Orhun Yazıtları'nda uygulanan bazı yazım kuralları ile ilgili bir araştırma yayımladı.[55] Aynı araştırmacının 1960'ta iki makalesi daha yayımlandı.[56][57]_
_1959'da Gabain Eski Türkçenin bir gramer özetini yayımlamıştı.[58] Ertesi yıl Vladimir Mihailoviç Nasilov'un Orhun ve Yenisey kitabelerinin grameri yayımlandı.[59] Nasilov, SSCB dışında bu konuda yayımlanmış olan eserleri dikkate almamış, bu nedenler de daha sonra düzeltilmiş olan bazı eski okuma yanlışları bu gramere yanlış haliyle girmiştir.[25]_
_1963'te Omeljan Pritsak, Orhun Türkçesi üzerine bir araştırma yayımlamıştır.[60]_
_1968'de Pritsak'ın bir diğer araştırması olan "Orhun Türkçesi Grameri" yayımlanmıştır.[61] Eser beş yazıtın yazı çevrimli metinleri ve İngilizce çevirileri ile yazıtlarda geçen kelimelerin analitik bir sözlüğünü içermekteydi._
_1970'te Muharrem Ergin'in Orhun Abideleri isimli eseri yayımlanmıştır. Bu eser, Kül Tigin, Bilge Kağan ve Tonyukuk yazıtlarının metinleri ve Türkçe çevirileri ile küçük bir sözlüğü içermekteydi._
_Joseph Matuz, 1972'de Çek ve Moğol arkeologların 1958 yılında Kül Tigin yazıtında yaptıkları bilimsel araştırmalarda buldukları Kül Tigin yazıtından kopmuş parçalarla yazıta ait mermer kaplumbağa heykeli üzerindeki sekiz kelimelik yazıtı yayımladı.[62] Matuz'un yayımladığı parçalardan birinin üstünde b(i)t(i)d(i)m(i)z "yazdık" kelimesi okunmaktadır. Bu kelime, Matuz'un tespit ettiği gibi, Kül Tigin yazıtının güneybatı kenarındaki ...t(a)ş bit(i)d(i)m yoll(u)g tig(i)n ibaresinden sonra gelmelidir._
_Bunun altındaki lg2n2:b2 harfleri ise aynı yazıtın güney yüzünün sonuna aittir: Bu bit(i)g bit(i)gme (a)tısi yol(lu)g t2[ig(i)n b2] ... Sonuncu harf b2 ile başlayan kelimede, b[it(i)d(i)m] "yazdım" kelimesidir._
_İkinci parçada üst satırda r2I:b1Ul1çA harfleri okunmaktadır. Bu harf dizisi yazıtın yine güneybatı kenarındaki b(e)g(im) tig(i)n yüg(e)rü t(e)ñ... ibaresinin devamı olacaktır: t(e)ñ[ri bolça]..._
_1974 yılında Norveçli Türkolog Even Hovdhausen, Kül Tigin ve Bilge Kağan yazıtlarının orta kısımlarındaki ufak fakat önemli farklarla yazım yanlışlarını inceleyen bir araştırma yayımladı.[63] Aynı yıl Fransız Türkolog Louis Bazin'in 12 Hayvanlı Türk Takvimi üzerine 800 sayfalık ünlü araştırması yayımlandı.[64] Bazin, profesörlük tezi olan bu derin araştırmasında Orhun Yazıtları'nın yazılış ve dikiliş tarihleri ile Kül Tigin'in ve Bilge Kağan'ın ölüm ve cenaze törenlerinin tarihlerini de tam olarak saptamayı başarmıştır._
_1980 yılında Sovyet Türkolog Andrey Nikolayeviç Kononov'un Orhun Yazıtları ile "runik" harfli bütün eski Türk yazıtlarının grameri yayımlandı.[65] Kononov, bu eserinde Orhun Yazıtları üzerine yalnız SSCB'de değil SSCB dışında yapılmış araştırmaları da dikkate almıştır._
_1983'te Osman Fikri Sertkaya, Kül Tigin ve Küli Çor yazıtlarında sık sık geçen oplayu teg- deyimi üzerine küçük fakat ilginç bir makale yayımlamıştır.[66]_
_Ayrıca tarihçi Kazım Mirşan da yaptığı araştırmalarla yazıtların okunamayan bazı bölümlerini okumuş ve 1990'lı yıllarda yayınlamıştır. Kendisi yirmiden fazla Türk lehçesini konuşabildiği için birçok uzmanın yaptığı bazı çeviri hatalarını da düzeltebilmiştir._


_YazıtlarDüzenle_

_Kül Tigin ve Bilge Kağan yazıtları Moğolistan'daki Orhun Irmağı'nın eski yatağı yakınlarında, Koço Çaydam gölünün civarındadır. Yazıtlar arasındaki uzaklık 1 kilometre kadardır. Matematik koordinatları 47o enlemi ve 102o boylamıdır._
_Orhun Yazıtları bir hitap metni özelliğindedir. "Hem maddi bakımdan, hem manevi bakımdan bu yazıtlar birer abidedirler.(…) Kül Tigin abidesi, kağan olmasında ve devletin kuvvetlenmesinde birinci derecede rol oynamış bulunan kahraman kardeşine karşı Bilge Kağan’ın duyduğu minnet duygularının ve kendisini sanatkârane bir vecd ve coşkunluğun içine atan müthiş teessürün edebî bir ifadesidir."[1]_
_Metinlerin dili olan Türkçe kısımların dışında, Çince çevirisi de vardır. Bilge Kağan yazıtı, Bilge Kağan'ın ölümünden bir yıl sonra oğlu Tenri Kağan tarafından yaptırılmıştır. Yazıtta Bilge Kağan ve yeğeni Yolluğ Tigin'in sözleri yer almaktadır. Bilge Kağan yazıtı hem devrilmiş, hem de parçalanmıştır. O yüzden tahribat ve silinti Bilge Kağan yazıtında çok fazladır. Bu yazıtın etrafında yine türbe enkazı ve heykeller bulunmaktadır._
_Kül Tigin yazıtı_

_Ana madde: Kül Tigin Yazıtı_
_Kül Tigin yazıtı düşük nitelikli kireç taşı ya da mermerden yapılmış dört yüzlü tek parça büyük bir taştır. Taşın yüksekliği 3.75 metredir. Taşın doğu ve batı yüzleri dipte 1.32 metre, üstte ise 1.22 metre genişliğindedir. Yazıtın kuzey ve güney yüzlerinin eni de 46 ile 44 santimetredir._
_Kül Tigin yazıtının bütün yüzleri 2.75 metre boyunda yazıtlarla kaplıdır. Batı yüzünde uzun bir Çince yazıt vardır. Yazıtın diğer yüzleri baştan başa Türkçe yazıtlarla doludur. Yazıtın doğu yüzünde 40 satır, güney ve kuzey yüzlerinde de 13'er satır vardır. Ayrıca, yazıtın kuzey ve doğu, güney ve doğu yüzleri ile güney ve batı yüzleri arasındaki kenar kısımlarında da küçük yazıtlar bulunmaktadır. Türkçe küçük bir yazıt da yazıtın batı yüzüne kazınmıştır._
_Altın kaplumbağa heykeli biçimindeki mermer kaidesi üzerine de 8 satırlık, fakat 7-8 kelimesi okunabilen küçük bir yazıt yontulmuştur._
_Bu yazıt, koṅ yılka yiti yigirmike yani "koyun yılının onyedisine" denk gelen 27 Şubat 731 tarihinde ölen Kül Tigin'in anısına dikilmiştir. Kül Tigin'in cenaze töreni tokuzunç ay yeti otuzka yani "dokuzuncu ayın yirmiyedisine" denk gelen 1 Kasım 731'de yapılmıştır. Batı yüzündeki Çince yazıt 1 Ağustos 732 tarihinde, Türkçe yazıtlar ise bundan yirmi gün sonra yani 21 Ağustos 732 tarihinde tamamlanmıştır. Buna göre yazıtın dikiliş tarihi de 21 Ağustos 732'dir.[67]_
_Bilge Kağan yazıtı_

_Ana madde: Bilge Kağan Yazıtı_
_Bilge Kağan yazıtının Gazi Üniversitesi'nin bahçesinde bulunan bir kopyası.
_

_Bilge Kağan yazıtı Kül Tigin yazıtından birkaç santimetre daha yüksektir. Ancak, bu yazıt Kül Tigin yazıtına göre daha kötü durumdadır. Yazıtın doğu yüzünde 41 satırlık, çok daha dar olan kuzey ve güney yüzlerinde ise 15'er satırlık Türkçe yazıt bulunmaktadır. Bilge Kağan yazıtının batı yüzünde de Kül Tigin yazıtında olduğu gibi, Çince bir yazıt vardır. Ancak bu yazıt büyük ölçüde tahribata uğradığından çok az kısmı okunabilmiştir._
_Bilge Kağan yazıtının kuzey yüzündeki yazıt son 7 satırı dışında Kül Tigin yazıtının güney yüzündeki ile birebir aynıdır. Yazıtın doğu yüzündeki 2. ve 24. satırlar da ufak farklarla Kül Tigin yazıtının doğu yüzündeki 1. ve 30. satırlarla aynıdır._
_Bu yazıt, ıt yıl onunç ay altı otuzka yani "köpek yılının onuncu ayının yirmialtısında" ölen hükümdar Bilge Kağan anısına dikilmiştir. Bilge Kağan'ın ölüm tarihi Bazin'in hesaplamalarına göre 25 Kasım 734'tür. Bilge Kağan'ın cenaze töreni yine yazıta görelaģzin yıl bişinç ay yiti otuzka yani "domuz yılının beşinci aynın yirmiyedisine" denk gelen 22 Haziran 735'te yapılmıştır. Bazin, yazıtın batı yüzündeki Çince yazıtın 19 Ağustos 735 tarihinde yazıldığından ve Türkçe yazıtların otuzdört günde tamamlandığından hareketle Bilge Kağan yazıtının 20 Eylül 735 tarihinde dikilmiş olduğunu tespit etmiştir.[68]_
_Bilge Kağan yazıtı, Bilge Kağan'ın küçük oğlu Tenri Kağan tarafından diktirilmiştir._
_Bilge Kağan yazıtında yer alan ve yazıtların en ünlü kısmı:_

« Türk Oğuz Beyleri, işitin! Üstte gök çökmedikçe, altta yer denizi delinmedikçe, ilini töreni kim bozabilir?Ey Türk ulusu! Kendine dön. Seni yükseltmiş Bilge Kağanı'na, özgür ve bağımsız ülkene karşı hata ettin, kötü duruma düşürdün.
Ulusun adı, sanı yok olmasın diye, Türk ulusu için gece uyumadım, gündüz oturmadım. Kardeşim Kül Tigin ve iki Şad ile ölesiye, bitesiye çalıştım... »


(Bilge Kağan yazıtından)


_Tonyukuk yazıtı_

_Ana madde: Tonyukuk Yazıtı_
_Tonyukuk yazıtı 731 yılında yazılıp dikilmiş olan Orhun Yazıtları'nın ilkidir. Bilge Kağan yazıtı ile Kül Tigin yazıtının doğusunda yer alır._
_Dört yönlü iki taş üzerinde yazılmıştır. Birinci taş üzerinde batı ve doğu yüzlerinde 7'şer, güney yüzünde 10, kuzey yüzünde ise 11 satır olmak üzere toplam 35 satır yer almaktadır. İkinci taşın ise batı yüzünde 9, doğu yüzünde 8, güney yüzünde 6 ve kuzey yüzünde 4 olmak üzere toplam 27 satır vardır. İki taşın toplam satır sayısı 62'yi bulmaktadır. Yazıtı, Bilge Kağan dönemine kadar başkomutanlık ve vezirlik yapmış olan Tonyukuk dikmiştir. Metnin yazarı da yine Tonyukuk'tur._
_Tonyukuk yazıtının sanal ortama geçirilmiş hali.
_




_Yazıtların yazıcısıDüzenle_

_Kül Tigin ve Bilge Kağan yazıtlarının yazıcısı Kül Tigin'in yeğeni Yolluğ Tigin'dir. Eski Türkçede yeğenin karşılığı olan atıbugün yalnızca Sarı Uyguca'da ati, hati şekillerinde yaşamakta olup "çocuk, torun" anlamlarına gelmektedir.[69][70]_
_Kül Tigin yazıtının güneydoğu ve güneybatı kenarlarındaki yazıtlarla Bilge Kağan yazıtının güneybatı kenarındaki kısa yazıt Yolluğ Tigin'in sözleridir. Kül Tigin yazıtının güney yüzündeki son cümle de yine Yolluğ Tigin'e aittir._
_Kül Tigin yazıtının doğu, güney, kuzey yüzleri ile kuzeydoğu kenarındaki yazıtlar ve Çince yazıtının bulunduğu batı yüzündeki iki satırlık Türkçe yazıt Bilge Kağan'ın ağzından yazılmıştır. Bilge Kağan yazıtının büyük kısmı da onun ağzından olmakla birlikte, yazıtın güney yüzündeki 10. satırın altıncı kelimesinde sonra yazıtı diktiren Tenri Kağan konuşmaktadır. Yazıtın Çince yazıtının bulunduğu batı yüzünün üst kısmındaki lirik yazıt da yine Tenri Kağan'ın ağzındandır._
_Yolluğ Tigin, Kül Tigin yazıtını yirmi günde, Bilge Kağan yazıtını da otuz günde yazmıştır._


_Eski Türk runik yazısıDüzenle_

_Ana madde: Orhun alfabesi_
_Orhun Yazıtları'nda kullanılan Türklerin milli alfabesi olan eski Türk "runik" yazısı 38 harf veya işaretten oluşur. Bu harflerin dört tanesi ünlü işaretlerdir. Her ünlü işareti Türkçenin 8 temel ünlüsünden ikisini yazmakta kullanılır. Başka bir deyişle, eski Türk runik yazısında a/e için bir harf, o/u için bir harf ve ö/ü için de bir harf vardır._
_Geri kalan 34 işaretin 20 tanesi b, d, g, k, l, n, r, s, t ve y ünsüzleriyle çifte harflerdir. Diğer bir deyişle eski Türk runik yazısında bu ünsüzlerin her biri için biri kalın öbürü de ince olmak üzere ikişer harf vardır. Kalın ünsüz işaretleri kalın ünlülü kelimelerin, ince ünsüz işaretleri de ince ünlülü kelimelerin yazımında kullanılır._
_Yazıtlarda uygulanan yazım kuralları_

_Orhun Yazıtları'nda uygulanan yazı sistemi, hece yazısı ile alfabetik sistemin bir karışımı gibidir. Ünlü işaretlerinin kullanılışı sınırlı olup belirli yazım kurallarına bağlıdır. Ünsüz işaretleri de çoğu kez ünlü ile başlayıp ilgili ünsüzle sona eren heceleri veya ses gruplarını gösterir. Belirli bazı durumlarda ise ünsüz işaretleri yalnızca ünlü veya ünsüz çifti değerindedir._
_Yazıtlardan örnekler_

_Orhun Yazıtları'nın okunuşunda bilim adamları arasında bazı okuma farkları söz konusudur. Bunlar yazıtın metinlerinin bütününe dair değil, bazı sözlerin okunuşuna dairdir. Bu sebeple aşağıda iki farklı okuma tipinden örnekler verilmiştir._
_Yazıtlarda sözler arasına "iki nokta" ( konulmuştur. Aşağıdaki metinlerin asıllarında da bu noktalar belirtilmiştir._
Eski Türkçe
Türkiye Türkçesi

teŋri : yarlıkadukin : üçün : özüm : kuutum : bar : üçün : kagan : olurtum : kagan : olurup : yok : çıgań : bodunug : koop : kuubratdım : çıgań : bodunug : bay : kıltım[71]
Tanrı lütufkâr olduğu için, benim (de) talihim olduğu için, hakan (olarak tahta) oturdum. Tahta oturup yoksul (ve) fakir halkı hep derleyip topladım: Fakir halkı zengin yaptım.[71]

üze kök : teŋri ; asra : yagız : yer : kılıntukda : ekin ara : kişi oglı : kılınmış : kişi : oglınta : üze : eçüm apam : bumın kagan : iştemi kagan : olurmış[71]
Üstte mavi gök (yüzü) altta (da) yağız yer yaratıldığında, ikisinin arasında insan oğulları yaratılmış. İnsan oğullarının üzerine (de) atalarım dedelerim Bumın Hakan (ve) İştemi Hakan (hükümdar olarak) tahta oturmuş.[71]

Üze teŋri basmasar asra yir telinmeser Türk bodun iliŋin törüŋün kim artatı udaçı erti[72]
Üstte gök basmasa, altta yer delinmese, Türk milleti, ilini, töreni kim bozabilecekti?[72]

Bunça törüg kazganıp inim Kül Tigin özi ança kergek boldı. Kaŋım kagan uçdukda inim Kül Tigin yiti yaşda kaltı.[73]
Bunca töreyi kazanıp küçük kardeşim Kül Tigin kendisi öylece vefat etti. Babam kağan uçtuğunda küçük kardeşim Kül Tigin yedi yaşında kaldı.[73]


_Türklerin İslam dinini kabul etmesinden önce yazılan Orhun Yazıtları, muhteva olarak Türk tarihi ve kültürü bakımından önemlidir. Yazıtlarda; Türklerin yabancıların siyasetine alet olduğu zamanlarda bozulduğu, devlet kademelerinde bilgili ve ehil olmayan kadronun iş başına getirildiği zaman yönetim düzeneğinin iyi çalışmayıp, ahalide hoşnutsuzluk görüldüğü, yabancı kültürünün Türk birliğini zedeleyip, kişiliğini kaybettirdiği, konuşma sanatına uygun bir anlatımla verilmiştir. Türk milletinin en zor şartlarda bile içinden kuvvetli şahsiyetler çıkıp, ülkeyi kurtarıp, devleti yeniden kurup, güçlendirdiği anlatılan abidelerde; devlet deneyimi yanında Türklük, bağımsızlık fikrine yer verilmiştir. Ayrıca bu yazıtlar, kağanların ulusa hesap vermesidir._
_"Türk Oğuz beyleri, milleti, işitin! Üstte gök çökmedikçe, altta yer delinmedikçe Türk milleti, ilini töreni kim bozabilecek idi?"
_




_YankılarDüzenle_

_5 manatın arka yüzünde Orhun harfleri yer almaktadır.
_

_Orhun Yazıtları’nın bulunmasının ardından yazıtlar yorumlanmaya başlamış ve 1896’da Vilhelm Thomsen yazıtları "Muhammed dünyasının soluğunun henüz ulaşmadığı Türk dili ve edebiyatının en eski anıtları" olarak tanımlamıştır.[74]Ardından kıyılarında tarih öncesi bir Türk halkının yaşadığı, eskiden var olmuş bir Orta Asya denizi varsayımını ortaya atmış olup, Mazarine Kitaplığı'nda başkan yardımcılığı yapan Fransız edebiyatçı Léon Cahun, Orhun Yazıtları'nı eski Türklerin yüceltilmesinde kullanılan formüllerin ilk defa ortaya çıktığı, Türk tarihçilerine Türk Tarih Tezi'ni hazırlamalarında ilham kaynağı olan, dahası bugünkü ortaöğretim ders kitaplarında rastlanılan[75] söyleme son derece benzer Asya tarihine giriş adlı kitabını yayınlamıştır.[76]_
_Azerbaycan'ın para birimi olan manatın arka yüzünde Orhun Yazıtları'ndan alıntı resmedilmiştir. Bu alıntı Bilge Kağan yazıtının doğu yüzünden alınmıştır._


_Ayrıca bakınızDüzenle_


_Bilge Kağan__Kül Tigin__Tonyukuk__Orhun alfabesi__İkinci Doğu Göktürk Kağanlığı_


_KaynakçaDüzenle_


_^ a b c d e Prof. Dr. Muharrem Ergin, Orhun Abideleri, Boğaziçi Yayınları, İstanbul, 2002, s. XVI-XXII ISBN 975-451-017-4__^ (Fransızca, Fince) Inscriptions de l'lènissèi, recuilles et publièes par la Sociètè finlandaise d'Archeologie (1889 bas.).Helsingborg.__^ (Fransızca) Anciens caractères trouvès sur des pierres et des ornements au bor de l'Orkhon (1890 bas.). St. Petersburg.__^ Heikel, Axel Olai. Inscriptions de l'Orkhon (1892 bas.). Helsingborg: Recuilles par l'expèdition finnoise 1890 et publièes par la Sociètè finno-ougrienne.__^ Radlof, Wilhelm (1892-1899) (Rusça). Atlas der Altertümer der Mongolei (St. Petersburg bas.).__^ Thomsen, Vilhelm (Fransızca). Dèchiffrement des inscriptions de l'Orkhon et de l'lènissèi, Notice prèliminare (1893 bas.).Kopenhag: Bulletin de l'Acadèmie Royale des Sciences et des Lettres de Danemark. ss. 185-299.__^ Radlof, Wilhelm. "I" (Rusça). Die Alttürkischen inschriften der Mongolei, Erste Lieferung (1894 bas.). St. Petersburg.__^ Thomsen, Vilhelm. Inscriptions de l'Orkhon dèchiffrèes (1896 bas.). Helsingborg.__^ Thomsen, sy. 7-44__^ Thomsen, sy. 44-54__^ Thomsen, sy. 57-96__^ Thomsen, sy. 97-134__^ Thomsen, sy. 135-211__^ Thomsen, sy. 212-216__^ Thomsen, Vilhelm, "The Deceased Köl Tegin's Tablet"__^ Radlof, Vasili. "II" (Rusça, Fransızca). Die Alttürkischen inschriften der Mongolei, Neue Folge (1897 bas.). St. Petersburg.__^ Melioranski, Platon Mihayloviç (Rusça). Pamyatnik v çest Kyul Tegina (1899 bas.). St. Petersburg. ss. 1-114.__^ Radlof, Vasili. "II" (Rusça). Die Alttürkischen inschriften der Mongolei, Zweite Folge (1899 bas.). St. Petersburg.__^ Radlof, sy. 1-27__^ Radlof, sy. 28-85__^ Radlof, sy. 86-115__^ Hirth, Friedrich (Almanca). Nachworte zur Inschrift des Tonjukuk. ss. 140.__^ Barthold, Wilhelm (Almanca). Dier alttürkischen Inschriften und die arabischen Quellen. ss. 29.__^ (Osmanlı Türkçesi) Orhun Âbideleri. İstanbul: Matbaa-i Âmire. 1924. 23 Nisan 2014 tarihinde özgün kaynağındanarşivlendi. Erişim tarihi: 23 Nisan 2014.__^ a b c d Tekin, sy. 2__^ a b Orkun, Hüseyin Namık. "I" (Türkçe). Eski Türk Yazıtlar (1936 bas.). İstanbul: Türk Dil Kurumu Yayınları, Devlet Basımevi.__^ a b von Gabain, Annemarie (Almanca). Alttürkische Grammatik (1941 bas.). Leipzig. ss. 147-157.__^ Thomsen, Vilhelm. "Turcia". Alttürkische Inschriften aus der Mongolei. ss. 121-175.__^ Malov, Sergey Yefimoviç (Rusça). Pamyatniki drevnetyurkskoy pis'mennosti (1951 bas.). Moskova. ss. 17-73.__^ Radlof, Vasili. "III" (Rusça). Materalien zum Verständiss der Morphologie des alttürkischen Dailektes, Dritte Lieferung(1895 bas.). St. Petersburg. ss. 388-422.__^ Thomsen, sy. 135-198__^ Thomsen, sy. 199-211__^ Radlof, Vasili (Rusça). Grammatische Skizze der alttürkischen Sprache, Neue Folge (1897 bas.). St. Petersburg. ss. 1-129.__^ Bang, Wilhelm (Almanca). Über die köktürkische Inschrift auf der Südseite des Kül-tägin-Denkmals (1896 bas.). Leipzig.__^ Bang, Wilhelm (Almanca). Zu den köktürkischen Inschriften der Mongolei.__^ Bang, Wilhelm (Almanca). T'oung Pao (1896 bas.). ss. 325-348.__^ Bang, Wilhelm (Almanca). Zür köktürkischen Inschrift IE (1896 bas.). ss. 611.__^ Bang, Wilhelm (Almanca). Köktürkisches (1897 bas.). ss. 198-200.__^ Bang, Wilhelm (Almanca). Zu den köktürkischen Inschriften (1898 bas.). ss. 117-141.__^ Foy, Karl (Almanca). Türkische Vokalstudien (1900 bas.). ss. 180-215.__^ Thomsen, Vilhelm (Fransızca). Une lettre mèconnue des inscriptions de l'Iènissèi. JSFOu 30. ss. 9.__^ Thomsen, Vilhelm (Fransızca). Turcica, ètudes concernant l'interprètation des incriptions tuques de la Mongolie et de la Sibèrie (1916 bas.). Helsingforgs. ss. 1916.__^ Räsänen, Martti (Almanca). Beitrage zur Frage der türkischen Vokalharmonie (1932 bas.). Helsinki. ss. 45.__^ Neue Folge, sy. 9__^ Grønbech, Kaare (Almanca). Der türksiche Sprachbau (1936 bas.). Kopenhag.__^ Nèmeth, Julius. "I" (Almanca, Macarca). Zur Kenntnis des gechlossenen e im Türkischen (1939 bas.). Budapeşte &Leipzig. ss. 515-531.__^ Nèmeth, Julius (Almanca). Zur Erklärung der Orhon-inschirften. ss. 35-45.__^ Räsänen, Martti (Fince, Almanca). Renegbogen-Himmeslbrücke (1947 bas.). Helsingforgs: Studia Orientalia. ss. 311.__^ Emre, Ahmet Cevat. "I" (Türkçe). Türk Lehçelerinin Mukayeseli Grameri (1949 bas.). İstanbul: Fonetik. ss. 25-55.__^ von Gabain, Annemarie (Fince, Almanca). Über Ortsbezeichnungen im Alttürkischen (1950 bas.). Helsinki: Studia Orientalia.__^ von Gabain, Annemarie (Almanca). Zur Geschichte der türkischen Vokalharmonie. ss. 105-11.__^ Bombaci, Alessio (Almanca). Probleme der histrischen Lautlehre der türkischen Sprache. ss. 89-105.__^ von Gabain, Annemarie (Almanca). Alttürkische Datierungsformen. ss. 191-303.__^ Temir, Ahmet (Almanca). Die Konjuktionen und Satzeinleitungen im Alttürkischen (1956 bas.). Oriens. ss. 41-85, 233-280.__^ Tuna, Osman Nedim (Türkçe). Bazı imlâ gelenekleri (1957 bas.). ss. 41-81.__^ Tuna, Osman Nedim (Türkçe). Köktürk Yazıtları'ndaki 'ölüm' kavramı ile ilgili kelimeler ve 'kergek bol-' deyiminini izahı(1960 bas.). İstanbul: Bilimsel Bildiriler.__^ Tuna, Osman Nedim (Türkçe). öktürk yazılı belgelerinde ve Uyguca'da uzun vokaller (1960 bas.). İstanbul: Bilimsel Bildiriler. ss. 213-282.__^ von Gabain, Annemarie (Almanca). Das Altürkische (1959 bas.). Wiesbaden: Philologiae Turcicae Fundamenta. ss. 24-45.__^ Nasilov, Vladimir Mihailoviç (Rusça). Yazık orḫono-yeniseyskiḫ pamyatnikov (1960 bas.). Moskova.__^ Pritsak, Omeljan (Almanca). Das Alttürkische, Handbuch der Orientalisk, Fünfter Band: Altaistik, Erster Abschnitt: Tukologie (1963 bas.). Leiden/Köln. ss. 27-52.__^ Pritsak, Omeljan. "Uralic and Altaic series" (Almanca). A Grammar of Orkhon Turkic (1968 bas.). Indiana University Publications.__^ Matuz, Joseph. "Turcica IV" (Fransızca). Trois fragmens inconnues de l'Orkhon (1972 bas.). ss. 22-54.__^ Hovdhausen, Even (İngilizce). The relationship between the two Orkhon inscriptions (1974 bas.). Kopenhag: Acta Orientalia. ss. 52-82.__^ Bazin, Louis (Fransızca). Le calendrier turcs anciens et medievaux (1974 bas.). Lille: Service de Reproduction des Theses Universite de Lille. ss. 800.__^ Kononov, Andrey Nikolayeviç (Rusça). Grammatika yazıka tyurkskiḫ runiçeskiḫ pamyatnikov (1980 bas.). Leningrad. ss. 255.__^ Sertkaya, Osman Fikri (Türkçe). Göktürk tarihinin meseleleri: Köl Tigin ve Köl-İç-Çor kitabelerinde geçen 'oplayu tegmek' deyimi üzerine (1983 bas.). Journal of Turkish Studies. ss. 369-375.__^ Bazin, 1974, sy. 244__^ Bazin, 1974, sy. 248__^ Lessing 1960, sy. 8__^ Tenişev 1976, sy. 180__^ a b c d Talât Tekin, Orhon Yazıtları__^ a b (Bilge Kağan Yazıtı - Doğu Yüzü) Prof. Dr. Muharrem Ergin, Orhun Abideleri, Boğaziçi Yayınları, İstanbul, 2002, s. 40-41 ISBN 975-451-017-4__^ a b (Kül Tigin Yazıtı - Doğu Yüzü) Prof. Dr. Muharrem Ergin, Orhun Abideleri, Boğaziçi Yayınları, İstanbul, 2002, s. 18-19ISBN 975-451-017-4__^ Thomsen, sy. 145__^ Etienne Copeaux. Tarih Ders Kitaplarında (1931-1993) "Türk Tarih Tezi'nden Türk-İslam sentezine". Tarih Vakfı Yurt Yayınları. 2. Baskı. İstanbul, 2000__^ L. Cahun, Introduction a l’historie de l’Asie. Turcs et Mongols des origines a 1405, Paris, 1896._

_Bibliyografya_
_Thomsen, Vilhelm (Fransızca). Dèchiffrement des inscriptions de l'Orkhon et de l'lènissèi, Notice prèliminare (1893 bas.).Kopenhag: Bulletin de l'Acadèmie Royale des Sciences et des Lettres de Danemark. ss. 185-299.__Radlof, Vasili. "I, II, III" (Rusça). Die Alttürkischen inschriften der Mongolei. St. Petersburg.__Tekin, Talât (Türkçe). Orhon Yazıtları (2006 bas.). Ankara: Türk Dil Kurumu Yayınları. ss. 1-201. ISBN 975-16-0065-0.__Ercilasun, Bilge (Türkçe). Orhun Abideleri Hakkında Türkiye’deki İlk Bilgiler (1996 bas.). Ankara: Türk Dil Kurumu Yayınları. ss. 409-422.__Bazin, Louis (Fransızca). Le calendrier turcs anciens et medievaux (1974 bas.). Lille: Service de Reproduction des Theses Universite de Lille. ss. 800._


_Dış bağlantılarDüzenle_


_Orhun Yazıtları'nın tam metni__Orhun Yazıtlarının aslı/okunuşu/bugünkü Türkçesi__Orhun alfabesi ve diğer yazıtlar__Orhun alfabesi yazı tipi__Orhun Yazıtları ile ilgili kaynak kitaplar__Orhun Yazıtları fotoğrafları_

_Başka dilde oku_

----------

